# Looking to rewire



## 252 (Dec 10, 2009)

Wanting to rewire all my electronics. I am not satisfied with current wiring. Looking for recomendations for the best out there to do this. I live close to Findlay, Ohio but will travel if I have to. Thanks


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

The best is George, his company is South Shore Marine Electronics. He’s not cheap and very busy. I’m still waiting for an autopilot install, but I won’t let anyone else do it.


----------



## man164 (Sep 21, 2014)

Why not do it yourself? Buy some tinned marine wire and a blue sea systems fuse block and go to town. Buy at least 12 gauge wire to avoid voltage drop on electronics.


----------



## GradeA (Aug 11, 2017)

Installing your own is easy, and you know you trust yourself with the job, and you know the way everything is routed, I do all my own work and wouldn't let anyone touch my boat but that's just the way I am


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Perfcetion on here does them and does a hell of a job.....extremely picky and clean work. IDK how busy he is though. I will shoot him a text and ask him and tell him to message u if he isnt busy.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

I agree with Decoy Hound, South Shore are the best around and are very busy. If you have good back do it yourself.


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

I'd vote for the DIY - then you KNOW its done right.

Use this wire (its cheap and will outlast us all)...
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Southwire-50-ft-12-Awg-2-UF-Wire-By-the-Roll/1098053

These days there is a zillion bus bars and rocker switch panels available on amazon (how times have changed). 

If you want to be really fancy - learn to solder a bit and and grab one of these...
https://www.amazon.com/UY-CHAN-Prog...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=1RH3XVF6N76MGSKS8CAH

For those who aren't very good soldering - this is much easier to use than traditional - and then get the CORRECT solder...

Do it once more and never again with the right stuff. Remember - if you have the faintest idea of adding and electronic foot massager (or whatever) - make sure you leave a few open spots.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

What kind of boat and what all graphs etc. you wanting or needing done.. Personally I use all 10 gauge marine wire, fused blue sea fuse blocks, crimped on connections and heat shrink all connections.. 

Will be honest and its not cheap to have it done and done right no matter where you have it done.. You can wrap up 4-500 just in parts depending on how many things need rewired.. My iPhone won't let me access any of my older pictures or I could post some before and after pics of 2 boats I done last winter..

Shoot me a text to 4196126979 if want and I will answer any questions and try to find some pics from Social Media..

John Terry


----------



## 252 (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your input, all is appreciated.


----------

